# Βλάπτουν κ' οι τρεις τους την Συρία το ίδιο: τα καβαφικά



## nickel (Nov 13, 2009)

Η επικαιρότητα έφερε πάλι μες στα κείμενα, σε διάφορες εκδοχές, τον στίχο από το _Ας φρόντιζαν_ του Καβάφη.
*Βλάπτουν κ' οι τρεις τους την Συρία το ίδιο*

Μου αρέσει η σύντομη μετάφραση του στίχου:
*All three harm Syria equally*

Γνωστή και η άλλη, του Κίλι και του Σέραρντ:
*The three of them are equally bad for Syria.*

Βέβαια, out of context, ξεκάρφωτη η φράση και όχι ενταγμένη στο ποίημα, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα για τον αγγλόφωνο αναγνώστη. Στη μετάφραση ενός ελληνικού κειμένου που χρησιμοποιεί έναν τέτοιο στίχο, θα χρειάζεται πάντα να δώσουμε τον ελάχιστο έστω μεταφραστικό υπομνηματισμό, π.χ. με την προσθήκη «in the words of Cavafy» ή «as in Cavafy's line in his poem XXX», με σημείωση μεταφραστή κ.λπ.

Αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι πόσο συχνά παραθέτουμε στίχους του Καβάφη στα κείμενά μας. Μπορείτε να ακουμπήσετε εδώ αν θέλετε τους αγαπημένους σας (ή τους πολυφορεμένους, αυτούς που σας κάνουν να συγχίζεστε κάθε φορά που τους ξαναβλέπετε, όπως συγχίζομαι εγώ κάθε φορά που διαβάζω «Και τώρα τι θα γένουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους» — «ε τώρα, θα κάνουμε Βαρβάρες»— είκοσι χιλιάδες φορές μόνο στο Αλταβίστα!). Προσθέστε και κανέναν σύνδεσμο και κανένα αγγλικούλι και δεν θα λέω «Γιατί μέσα στην Σύγκλητο στο Φόρουμ μια τέτοια απραξία;».


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Εντάξει, πάντα μού άρεσε η "Ιθάκη" του Καβάφη...(σταθερή αξία!)
Σαν βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη... ετσετερά, ετσετερά..
Είναι ένα ποιήμα που προσφέρεται για ποικίλους συλλογισμούς και συνειρμούς. Αποπνέει μια αίσθηση αναλλοίωτης φρεσκάδας.
http://users.hol.gr/~barbanis/cavafy/ithaca-gr.html
http://users.hol.gr/~barbanis/cavafy/ithaca.html

Μου αρέσει και η δημιουργική χιουμοριστική παρέμβαση του Αρκά:
Το καυστικό χιούμορ του μικρού περιστεριού (περιστέρι δεν είναι; ) προς τον πατέρα απλά τρίζει...(τριζάτο!)
"Σαν βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη
είσαι τόσο ηλίθιος που θα βρεθείς στη Θράκη".

Επίσης μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα οι "Θερμοπύλες".
"Τιμή σ' εκείνους όπου στην ζωή των
ώρισαν και φυλάγουν Θερμοπύλες..."


----------

